# Lieberman



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Currently Lieberman's opponent has 52 percent of the vote. If the large cities come in first (more liberal) he may still stand a chance. The rural more conservative communities will still go Lieberman.

What would be the best thing to happen? I would like to see him loose and run as an independent. I think he would wipe the floor with them. Moderate and conservative democrats would still vote for him as would the more liberal republicans. I think either way the democrats will loose one seat. If Lamont wins the nomination and Lieberman doesn't run a republican will take the election. I think either way this primary goes the democrats have lost. I think much of the public is becoming aware more each day of their appeasement, terrorist forgiving, border security weakness, pro welfare, pro abortion, pro gay marriage, anti religious etc etc persuasion.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

http://www.cnn.com/2006/POLITICS/08/08/ ... index.html

 Lieberman concedes to Lamont, vows to run in November

ATLANTA, Georgia (CNN) -- Sen. Joseph Lieberman conceded to cable executive Ned Lamont in the Democratic primary for the Connecticut Senate nomination Tuesday night but vowed to run as an "independent Democrat" this fall.

With 95 percent of the precincts reporting, Lamont led Lieberman 52 percent to 48 percent, according to The Associated Press.

Lieberman, who was former Vice President Al Gore's running mate in 2000, is seeking a fourth Senate term. Lamont, a former Greenwich city councilman, is running his first statewide campaign.

After telling his supporters that he had called Lamont to congratulate him on his victory, Lieberman said "We've just finished the first half and the Lamont team is ahead, but, in the second half, our team -- Team Connecticut -- is going to surge forward to victory in November"

Lamont, speaking to his supporters during a victory celebration after Lieberman conceded, urged Lieberman not to run.

"I want to thank Sen. Lieberman for his campaign." Lamont said. "I want to thank him for the dignity and decency in which he has represented our state and our country, for many, many years.

"I'm hoping, that over the next few days that he will come to the conclusion that the party is going to stick together and go forward united," Lamont said.

Also on Tuesday night, Georgia Rep. Cynthia McKinney lost in a runoff to Democratic challenger Hank Johnson.

And in Missouri Claire McCaskill, as expected, won the Democratic nomination for the U.S. Senate. She will face Republican Sen. Jim Talent this fall, according to the AP.

Primaries are also taking place in Colorado and Michigan, but the Democratic race in Connecticut was the most closely watched of Tuesday's races.
Lieberman faults 'polarization'

Lieberman said he was disappointed by the results but said he was more disappointed in how the primary campaign was conducted.

"The old politics of partisan polarization won today. For the sake of our state, our country and my party, I cannot, I will not let this result stand."

Lieberman had for some time threatened to run as an independent in November if he failed to claim the party's nomination, further enraging party activists and many Web commentators, who have boosted Lamont.

A source close to Lieberman told CNN that Lieberman has the 7,500 signatures necessary to get on the ballot as an independent candidate.

Voter turnout was high in the high-profile primary fight, according to Connecticut Secretary of State Susan Bysiewicz. Bysiewicz predicted Tuesday that turnout for the primary could reach 45 percent to 50 percent, nearly double the normal turnout for a primary election.

Bysiewicz's office said turnout was high, compared to previous elections, in Greenwich -- Lamont's hometown -- as well as Hartford, Danbury and New Briton.

New Briton and Hartford are considered liberal areas, with votes in the 2004 presidential election for Massachusetts Sen. John Kerry exceeding two-thirds in both cities.

Both Lieberman's and Lamont's campaigns claimed that high voter turnout would help their chances for victory.
All eyes on Connecticut

In a state President Bush lost by a 10-point spread in 2004, Lieberman's critics have crystallized their complaint in a single image: Bush's embrace of Lieberman before the 2005 State of the Union address. Lamont boosters have mocked the scene with a pickup-mounted replica of the scene, dubbed "The Kiss."

Lieberman called accusations that he has been a "cheerleader" for Bush "ridiculous." Former President Bill Clinton, former Georgia Sen. Max Cleland and fellow Connecticut Sen. Chris Dodd campaigned for him in recent weeks.

"I have opposed most of what this president has asked us to do in Congress," he said. "And secondly, that somehow I am not a real Democrat? It is outrageous."

On Tuesday afternoon, Lieberman's campaign accused Lamont's of "dirty politics" after a denial-of-service attack knocked out the Lieberman campaign Web site. Lieberman spokesman Sean Smith compared the hack to the kind of tactics used by Karl Rove, Bush's top political adviser. (Full Story)

"There is no place for these Rovian tactics in Democratic politics, and we demand that our opponent calls off his supporters and their online attack dogs," Smith said.

When asked by reporters at a campaign stop Tuesday if he or his campaign was responsible for the incident, Lamont said, "No, it's just another scurrilous charge."

Liz Dupont-Diehl, a Lamont spokeswoman, told CNN that the campaign "denounced and condemned" the action, and she denied any involvement by Lamont or members of his campaign. She added that the Lamont campaign did not know who was behind the incident.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Joe Lieberman was punished yesterday by the anti-war peace-at-any-price left in Connecticut for one thing: supporting the war against Islamic terrorism in Iraq. A candidate with lots of money and little political experience, Ned Lamont, picked off Lieberman by 4 points in the Democratic primary. Lieberman says he will now run as an independent in the fall election, which is just 3 months away.

Can Lieberman win? Sure, anything is possible. In a 3-way race between Lamont, Lieberman and the Republican candidate (there actually is one,) Lieberman has as good a shot as he's ever had. The media is reporting this morning that this is some kind of barometer nationally for the Democrats, but really it doesn't amount to much.

Let's look at the facts.

For one, if Lieberman ultimately loses his seat this fall to Lamont, it just maintains the status quo for the Democrats in the Senate. Second, this is actually bad news for Hillary Clinton. As Dick Morris points out , she voted for the war in Iraq too, just like Joe Lieberman.

One fact that gets swept under the rug is that many Democrats authorized the invasion, including John Kerry. :eyeroll:

And one thing to also remember is that this was just a Democratic primary vote. Once everybody goes to the polls...Republicans, Independents and Democrats...the whole game could change. But make no mistake: the victory in Connecticut last night wasn't for Ned Lamont, it was for Islamic terrorists who got the appeasement candidate they were looking for.

*It's a shame that there's no room in today's Democratic party for decent people like Joe Lieberman.* :eyeroll:

Just remember this: *The vote in Connecticut should lead you to the inescapable conclusion that you just cannot count on the Democrat Appeasement Party to defend this country against radical Islam. *

The Islamic war against the west is heating up, and as the flames grow hotter the Democrat Moveon.org voters of Connecticut fire the fireman????? :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

As usual Bob you have that one pinned down exactly right.

The media thinks this send a message. I think they are stupid if they think it sends any other message than the democrats of Connecticut are spineless fools. I will hold out hope until the bloody end that not all Connecticut people are stupid. If Lieberman runs he will pull a few republican votes, but he will pull many democrat votes. He may pull enough to win, but I don't think Lamont can win. Running alone against a republican he may (never underestimate the power of stupid people in large numbers), but with Lieberman in the equation I don't think he will. 
If Lieberman running causes both he and Lamont to loose this fall at least Lieberman will have done another good thing for this nation. If he can't win at least he can help Lamont loose. 
If you would allow me to step into a science fiction scenario for a moment; I often think if there was a parallel universe where democrats where in complete control of a parallel United States it would be interesting to watch. I don't think that nation would last for a decade. The working class would be taxed into poverty to support the welfare class, and to support foreign aid which would be nothing more than trying to buy friends. When we were in economic disaster any nation would pick them off like a sick, week animal.
Our greatest danger is not the communists, it isn't the terrorists, it isn't the Muslims, it is the weak (democrats) in a world of survival of the fittest. It is not only our nuclear weapons that stand poised that make us safe, it is the will to remain free within each of us. The democrats just don't have it, or even comprehend the feeling. They are like the little boy that gives the playground bully a sucker to be nice. Sooner or later you run out of suckers.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The democrats are getting crazier and crazier and most of its based on hatred of George Bush and his political career is over.

Its mindless stupidity on the Dems part....

Only 15% of the Dems in Conn voted so maybe the other will have more sense in Nov.

I thought it was funny how his "friends" like Dodd and Kerry and Kennedy have dumped him after he lost this primary shows you what a bunch of phonies they are.

Real friends :roll:

I would like to see him win and then become a Republican just to spite the Dems, trouble with that scenario is the reps would just have another rino in their midst.

Its amazing that a lib like liberman is now too conservative for the current Dem party

If the Dems get power back they will run like hell from the middle east and the long term result will be a strong Al quaida and another strike probably nuclear in the United States


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I'll be "shocked and appauled" if Joe does not retain his seat.

I have to believe this is just part and parcel of what is going on in the Whacko Liberal Democratic Party at the moment.

Most of America is with Joe on the issue the Whackos dumped him over ...

No worries ...

I'll "Hide and Watch"


----------



## snoduf (Jul 27, 2006)

All the above posts. WOW could'nt have been said better our with more truth. Congrats to all. Don't let what our Greatest Generation who fought and died for on the battlefields inWW2 for our freedom go down the drain. Stand tall, be proud to be an American, not ashamed as the left wing media portrayes us.


----------

